# New Bone Chillers DVD is here and has Free Shipping!!!



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

The New atmosfearFX DVD Bone Chillers has arrived and for a limited time we are offering free shipping to the continental US. Follow the link below to take a look:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bone-Chille...139?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5b03a0dddb


----------

